# Cleansing in His name Sign up Thread



## BrotherSteele (Nov 21, 2008)

Alright, probably none of you know me, but I am a freak about Role-Playing, and 40k, anyways...

Opening_Briefing_Files
Files_Found_

A Company of Ultramarines have been inserted in an xeno-filled Space Hulk, and huge in size ((OOC: Around a small-sized planet)). The Company stayed inside the Space Hulk, cleansing its nooks and crannies of xeno filth. At about 4:00 PM Imperial Standard Time, 6 days into the patrol, the Company's Battle Barge lost contact with the Company; no reports have been made from them for several days, and the Space Hulk drifted until it went into the warp, and arrived near Fenris space. No one knows how many are survivors, or if there are any.

The Great Wolf, Logan Grimnar, seeing as the Space Hulk entered space near Fenris, decided to send his Wolves to search the Space Hulk, and, destroy it as necessary. The plot is in a twist, though; Grimnar doesn't know there are fellow Astrates inside the Space Hulk, and doesn't find out until after they send the teams inside the hulk. Communications then become broken between the ship's and the Space Wolves, and they find the horrors that were violently sealed inside the hulk.


Closing_Files
Brief_Finished_ _ _ _

To sign up, fill out this form:

Chapter: Space Wolves, or Ultramarines (Or if you want, you could be one of those 'horrors' PM me if you do)
Rank: Battle Brother, Sergeant, Veteran Sergeant, Captain/Wolf Lord, etc...
Appearance: How your character looks.
Backround [In-Chapter, and Pre-Chapter for you hardcore RP'ers k: )
Weapons/Armor*: Simple. What weapons will you use to fight for the Emporer?

*For weapons, you will be limited to a Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Krak & Frag Grenades, and a Chainsword. No Terminator armor unless you PM me with details. You can, though, ask to have heavy/support weapons (Heavy Bolters, Plasma Guns/Cannons, Lascannons, Missle Launchers, Multi-Metas, Flamers, etc) 

GM (me, :mrgreen: ) Will decide if you are wounded, killed, or wound or kill an enemy. 

No godmodding.
See above.
Have fun.
Don't turn to 'Chaos' unless ofcourse, something major happens.
Have fun.
No posts that have less than 3-4 sentances.

Other than that, ask me questions for extra things.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

im so in

My character is:

Name: William Tolle

Chapter: Ultramarines

Rank: Veteran Sergeant

Appearance: He is built like any normal space marine but has many scars across his face and his body. He wears the normal ultramarine veteran armor with the sergeant insignia but over his heart is painted a white capital T for his family and friends he had left behind to serve the emperor.

Weapons: Since he is a veteran sergeant he carries a powersword and shield but keeps both strapped on his back and carries a bolter.

Backround: Although thought to be a normal marine upon his inception his exceptional leadership skills were brought to the fore and he rose through the ranks quickly. At 278 years of age he is the youngest ultramarines veteran sergeant. His calm and very likable personality hide the fact that he is a horrendously tenacious fighter and his many scars are testament to that fact. He prefers close combat and generally will prefer to use his sword and shield over his bolter. His tenacity and personality have earned him the undying loyalty from his men and respect from his peers. His reason for going to the Ultramarines had been one of desperation and need of solace. He had married early on like others of his people and had five children. 

A Dark Eldar raid on his town saw him and a few men stuck with most of the women and children in a small bunker they had made for defense. They had fought valiantly for a whole day until the eldar finally broke in and began to butcher the helpless townspeople. Luckily a small force of Ultramarines had been sent to protect the village and they soon drove off the eldar. Finally given the chance to find his family he found his wife dead and his children no where to be found. His unshakeable will finally collapsed and before he could drive a blade through his heart the sergeant of the squad that had saved them stopped him. He had seen William fight and rally the survivors and was greatly impressed. Although older than most recruits his body easily accepted the implants which surprised the apothecaries. 

He had lived the rest of his life believing his family to be dead, but what he did not know is that when he had been taken the Imperial Gaurd who were sent to take the refugees had found his children and a colonel had taken them in. His eldest child, his son Liam, had risen to the rank of Lieutenant when he had seen his father with the Ultramarines fighting as a sergeant. He had contemplated telling the rest of his brothers and sisters but thought it better not to. His youngest child, and only other son James, had with the consent of his sisters and brothers entered the contest to become an ultramarine. James had prevailed over the triumphs and soon was made a marine. When William found out that one of his sons was made an Ultramarine he approached him with joy. At the time William had last seen him he had been but a babe and now William was a sergeant. They were in the same company but not squad and it was only the last three years that their squads have been working in unison. Both were sent aboard the space hulk. 

hope that's good. i know you said no power weapons but seeing as how he is a veteran sergeant and all.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmmm... I always was kind of fond of Space Wolves...

Name: Ivar the Bloody 

Chapter: Space Wolves

Rank: Wolf Lord

Appearance: Grey mohawk, Ice blue eyes, long fangs, helmet forged to look like a wolves head. Also has a medium length grey beard.

Equiptment: Bolt pistol, frag grenades, limited amount of kraks (3), and a poweraxe, srormbolter integrated into left arm. 

Background: Grew up in one of the Fenrisian tribes, he belonged to the northernmost tribe on the planet, because of that his people were especially hardy and prime examples for Space Wolves recruits. He began as a blood claw and worked his way up to long fangs, from there he advanced again into the position of Wolf lord leading the 5th great company. 

Fighting style: Likes to get in close and lead from the front, but dont think he isnt a good marksman or you'll end up dead.

excuse any mistakes this is my first time playing as a space wolf.


----------



## BrotherSteele (Nov 21, 2008)

Both accepted.
And for the Space Wolf, the bolter usually integrated into their arm is usually a Storm Bolter (usually in termies, but bleh)
Its a go.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not on as much as I used to be, but I am on regularly, so... have at thee!

Name: Aerius 
Chapter: Space Wolves (5th Great Company)

Rank: Brother-Sergeant

Appearance: Gold-flecked hazel eyes, grey hair tied into braids, and a braided beard/moustache. Space Wolves Mark VII Armor, adorned with connectors and other technological implements. Aerius also has tokens and sigils made by the women of his village hanging from his armor, to ward off demons and sorcery. Both of his arms are augmetic, the left from the shoulder, and the right from the elbow, a result of a near-miss on Kormandan. Both augmetics are designed to conceal tools and attachments.

Backround: Aerius Blacksword was born in the Blacksword isles, to the far west in the Worldsea. He was chosen after a terrible battle in the Isles, resulting in the deaths of all the attackers and nearly three quarters of the defenders. He was moved chosen from among the living and flown to the Dragonfang camp in Asaheim. Aerius was chosen by the then-Wolf Lord Redclaw of the 5th, and served as a Blood Claw during the Purging of Cestis. After twelve years, he was given his first command, a hastily-improvised team of Claws during the Third War for Kormandan. He was promoted to full brother-sergeant and offered a veteran team of Grey Hunters, but refused, preferring to stay at the Fang to learn the arcane secrets of technology. The Iron Priests were reluctant to send the Grey Hunter to Mars, as Aerius was still a young, trigger-happy initiate, but taught him everything they reasonably could. Most of the 5th consider Aerius an Iron Priest in all but title, as he has even outfitted his armor with minor improvements and modifications, allowing him to work quicker and easier. 

Weapons/Armor: Aerius disdains close combat, much to the ill-disguised disgust of his peers. Normally the Grey Hunter fights with a drum-fed Bolter, coupled with an Astartes scope. As the Tech-adepts of the Wolves trained him ever higher in their art, the Forgefather of the Wolves offered Aerius a power axe blessed with wards of armor-breaking, which he accepted. Aerius' armor is standard Mark VII, with mild improvements to the joints and powerpack by Aerius himself. These offer only small bonuses, so for all intents, Aerius wears standard Power Armor.

-Dirge


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

I love RP threads.

Name: Laxeus
Chapter: Space Wolves

Rank: Battle Brother

Appearance: He tends to leave his helmet on all the time. When he is not wearing it, he has a dark face, blond hair, and a braided beard. He has Space Wolves MK. VI armour. It is adourned with various markings warding off Chaos. He has always prided in that his body is still whole.

Background: He comes from the Fringes of the Imperium. He was chosen after he killed five other guys, by himself, and later fighting against an Ork incursion. 

Armament: Standard power armour, bolt pistol, Plasma rifle (is plasma rifle OK? If not I'll edit), and a chainsword.

(I'll probably expand this later.)


----------



## BrotherSteele (Nov 21, 2008)

Its ok, and for the SW players...try not to include things they have/remembered from their lives before turned into Space Marines, that is supposed to be long forgotten, etc, but it doesn't really need to be changed, just a heads up.

Those two files also accepted.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I absolutly love roleplay threads, so i'm definatly in. 

Name: Urudiah Leonatos

Rank: Ultramarines Apothecary (I've read that chapters rarely go to battle without one, besides, someones got to save all your gene-seeds when you all die.....)

Appearance: He is as tall as any other marine, with dark brown hair, a hazel eye and a bionicle one. He is protected by a suit of standard power armour (white of course), with the blood-red Prime Helix with golden eagle wings on one shoulder pad, with the other in ultramarines livery. 

Weapons: Narthecium (it's a medi-pack), chainsword, bolt pistol, reductor (like a syringe, also known as 'Emperor's Peace), and power armour.

Background: When Uradiah was just a neophyte, he was able to spend much time with the chapters apothecaries, the Apothecarion noticed his enthusiam regaurding medical knowledge, which is not very usual. The Apothecarion approached him with a test and he succeded with flying colours, and so he was taken out of training as a marine and trained by the Apothecarion. 

Since becoming a battle Apothecary, Leonatos has excelled at his role, and has continued to made the Apothecarion proud of their decision. He has peformed battle surgery many times and because of his abilities, he has used the Reductor only in a few occasions. Along with his medical skills, he preffers to deal out death in melee, that way he can make sure their dead. 

Hope this is okay, if not i'll change it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have the time to make a character proper at the moment, but count me in as a space wolf character. Might I suggest that all the space wolf characters agree to be of the same wolf company? Seems rather strange for portions of multiple companies to be sent.

Edit: Actually, seeing as there are only two Ultramarine characters at the moment, I guess I'll help fill in their ranks a little.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, having talked with Brother Steel, I reckon it's fair that I let you know I'm taking the part of a beasty.

No details given as yet. But just watch the shadows, eh? =D


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

My first RP thread on Heresy (and my first SM thread ever)- should be fun.

*Name*: Marcus Severus

*Chapter*: Ultramarines

*Rank*: Battle Brother

*Appearance*: Marcus has tightly curled short black hair and grey-blue eyes, immediately drawing the eye is his Aquila embossed adamantine service stud denoting a century of loyal campaigning. 
Though not overly scarred he does have a number of small scars scattered over his face and neck with one large length of ropey scar material extending from the underside of his jaw and disappearing beneath the armour of his breastplate.
Standing a relatively average height of 7'4" Marcus Severus is of slightly greater bulk than the majority of his Battle Brothers, a physiological trait that has proved beneficial when utilising the Chapter's heavier weaponry.

*Background*: A recruit from Espandor (886.M41), Marcus was one of the few petitioners from his world to be transferred to the training academies on Macragge when the Ultramarines came to the forested planet. Once he was chosen to be remade as one of the Emperor's Warriors Marcus was implanted with the holy organs to become an Imperial Astartes, but due to an unforeseen defect in his Biscopea the Espandorian grew slightly more muscle mass than was the standard- making him stronger than the greater part of his fellow inductees.
Never the best of Scouts, Marcus didn't begin to come into his own until he progressed to full Astartes status and was transferred to his initial Devastator posting, for almost two decades he fought in this manner slowly learning the intricacies of each heavy weapon until he was transferred in his next step up the Chapter hierarchy to Assault Marine.

Eventually with his final promotion to Tactical Marine, and under no illusions that he might progress further, he undertook the role of Heavy weapon specialist for Veteran Sergeant Tolle's squad after they suffered casualties (971.M41).

*Wargear*: Power Armour, Heavy Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Krak & Frag grenades, Chainsword


(I'd like to be able to keep the Heavy Bolter, but if I can't then tell me and I'll rewrite Marcus' character)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

so...is this actually going anywhere? I hope it's not dead in the water already but I've not seen BrotherSteele online in the last few days so I'm sort of worried.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 Days is not really enough time to judge. I'll give him til Wednesday before I make enquiries.

Unforturnately, there are far too many 'good ideas' having gone down the drain recently - if it's something to do with 'new' people, then maybe there'll have to be some limits in place - getting peoples hopes up with good ideas is alright, but you do have to follow them through if people are prepared to put time into working on it.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I sent him a PM about being a 'horror', and haven't got a reply.
Waiting, waiting, snore...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I did get a reply about being a horror but am thinking about changing my mind as I'm not quite sure yet if I should join another Roleplay. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's Wednesday now. I think we can safely say it's not going to happen this. Sorry folks. If Brother Steele does decide to be kind enough to log in and restart, then I'm happy for it to continue, and participate myself. But for all those interested, Sorry.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Just my luck, the first RP Heresy I sign up for, and the guy goes AWOL after 3 posts...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't worry Baron, keep your eyes open and I'm sure there will be others.


----------

